# New Arrival Today.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This delightful bargain dropped on the mat this morning. Vintage Vostok 18 jewel. Working and keeping excellent time. Not perfect condition but wearable.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice; I like the 2209 movement, which has a long history and has been made by many, if not all, of the Russian watch producers.

I have a number of watches like this, and, as you say, they are great daily use watches with heaps of history; wear it in good health.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

chris l said:


> Very nice; I like the 2209 movement, which has a long history and has been made by many, if not all, of the Russian watch producers.
> 
> I have a number of watches like this, and, as you say, they are great daily use watches with heaps of history; wear it in good health.


Thanks. I think that this will become a regular on my wrist for work.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

I like that one.It's got a nice look to it.I,m not fussy about the picture dial versions.Good choice,wear it well


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

TikTok said:


> I like that one.It's got a nice look to it.I,m not fussy about the picture dial versions.Good choice,wear it well


The ebay pic was a little blurred but there was something that drew me to it. I just love it's simple elegance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats nice mate,like the hands good shape


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats nice mate,like the hands good shape


----------



## A Williams (Apr 13, 2007)

Enjoy it well.


----------

